# Revenge of Roger Rouge - neue indie arcade spiele



## Trazzy (21. April 2012)

Tauche ein in eine Geschichte, so unvorhersehbar, wie die See selbst in diesem spannenden Arcade Spiel. Es erwarten dich Seeschlachten, die dir die Sinne rauben werden! Lebhafte Grafik und intuitives Gameplay vereinen sich und ergeben ein Abenteuer, das du dir nicht entgehen lassen solltest! Jage deine Erzrivalen durch die Wellen der Karibik, durch Stürme im fernen Asien und die trügerische Stille der Sargasso-See. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jNhkTvgLopA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Revenge of Roger Rouge Windows game | Desura


Navigiere große Flotten, um Davey Jones in Schach zu halten und verfolge gleichzeitig Visionen von Reichtum und Rache. Wirst du es schaffen?
Hauptmerkmale:
· dynamisches Gameplay - schießen, plündern und manövrieren!
· einfache Steuerung, keine komplizierten Kombinationen und Menüstrukturen
· lebendige Storyline mit unerwarteten Wendungen
· viele verschiedene Gegner - von Walbooten bis Schildkrötenschiffen, von winzigen Nussschalen bis zu den größten Schlachtschiffen, die je gebaut wurden! 
· drei verschiedene Endbosse
· Zwölf wundervolle Ozeane in drei Kontinenten - vom azur-blauen karibischen Ozean bis zu rauhen, nordischen Wassern; von den stürmischen Gestaden Asiens bis zur tückischen Sargasso-See


----------



## rabe08 (21. April 2012)

Ist das eigentlich mehr als Werbung?


----------

